# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  Echo Loop, smart ring, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/dp/B07JPK4XJ6

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

Amazon Echo Loop on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's tiny new smart ring the Echo Loop full reveal

Sep 25, 2019




> More wearable tech is finally here. Amazon announces today the new Echo Ring, a touch-activated smart ring that allows for quick communication with alexa. The Echo Ring buzzes to let you know whether its your turn or Alexa's turn to communicate with you.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Loop hands-on: see this tiny $130 smart ring

Sep 25, 2019




> Another device from Amazon's 2019 September event - the Echo Loop. The echo loop is an alexa-enabled smart ring that you wear on your finger, it has a little button on it that activates the voice assistant and allows you to talk with the device directly. It will be interesting to see how this small ring with a microphone does in the coming months.


"Echo Loop puts Amazon's Alexa on your finger"
Alexa's newest proposal is to put its smart assistant on your finger as a ring.

by Andrew Gebhart
September 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Echo Loop hands-on: Amazon's smart ring

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon’s new Echo Loop took a whole Echo speaker and put it into a smart ring. It’s part of a program Amazon is calling “Day1,” which is code for “here are a bunch of products that are not really ready for mass sales, but we want to put them out there anyway.” The first two are smart glasses and a little ring.


"Using Amazon’s Echo Loop ring is like whispering a secret to Alexa"
It works, but do you really need Alexa on your finger?

by Dieter Bohn
September 25, 2019

----------

